# 4k joey and walley difference



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

what is the dish wally. someone told me that if i don't have the wally that i won't be able to access certain apps like hulu netflix facebok. but i also would think the wally would need an internet connection?? but can the walley be used as a tuner for the hopper 3??


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If your Hopper can see the internet, AND you have said Hopper in BRIDGE mode (so your Joey gets an IP address on your local network (typically 192.168.x.x), the apps should work fine on the Joey. Or, you can always have them connected to the ethernet port as well (and that MAC address WILL have a local network IP address).

All the Joey is is an IP TV client.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

The Wally is a yet unreleased replacement for the 211.


----------

